# 100,000 Posts!



## wdw_ (Apr 27, 2002)

We just passed the 100,000 post mark!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 27, 2002)

Were you # 100,000?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 27, 2002)

so if we do post_count/total_members, how many post per member do we have ?


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *Were you # 100,000? *


I wasn't the 100,000th poster. I think dricci was.


> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *so if we do post_count/total_members, how many post per member do we have ?  *


13.32903


----------



## dricci (Apr 27, 2002)

Wha!? Me!? Is there any way to confirm this!? I feel special (if I was)!


----------



## Sloane (May 11, 2002)

I think it was me! So can I have 1000 bonus-post-points added to my lousy post total to put me up with you guys?


----------



## nkuvu (May 11, 2002)

Sure, Sloane.  But only when you realize that it's not the size of your post count, it's the quality of your post content.


----------



## Sloane (May 11, 2002)

Please nkuvu...... this is something I am fully aware of. The only real numbers I need are the 6 winning Tatslotto numbers, and I agree with you that it's the quality of the posts that count.

 Cheers


----------



## nkuvu (May 11, 2002)

Just wanted to make sure it's crystal clear -- this is not the first thread I heard you referring to your low post counts.  And we don't need anyone posting just to increase their post count, as has been done in the past...


----------



## Sloane (May 11, 2002)

Whoo.... see you all next year then.


----------

